# règle passwd  imposée ?

## davidvs

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé une gentoo sur un PC perso et je constate qu'il m'est impossible de choisir un passwd qui ne respecte pas la règle majuscule + minuscule + chiffre.

Est-il possible de contourner cette contrainte ?

Cordialement

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

C'est un module pam qui gère la contrainte : man pam_passwdqc

En particulier l'option "enforce" ...  :Wink: 

----------

## davidvs

OK, merci de ta réponse.

J'avais tenté un USE -pam sans succès.

Je regarde ça.

Cdt

----------

## Anard

Bonjour,

Je pense que la configuration se trouve dans /etc/security/passwdqc.conf

Lire 

```
man passwdqc.conf
```

 pour plus d'infos, je n'ai pas tout compris de mon côté  :Wink: 

----------

## davidvs

OK

Merci de ta réponse.

C'est effectivement pas clair de prime abord.

Je regarde ça.

Cdt

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

En anglais, un sujet des forums Gentoo correspondant à ta demande, pas vieux (depuis août) ni monstrueux.

How to force passwd to accept easy passwords ?

Il y a de quoi en apprendre. Je n'ai pas tout lu, je ne sais pas si c'est bien vu dans l'ensemble ; il me semble...

Pas fortiche en anglais, je me sers souvent de https://www.deepl.com/translator : il est top !

----------

## ghoti

Bon, manifestement, ma réponse plus haut n'était pas assez explicite   :Confused: 

On va donc y aller pas à pas :

1. On sait que l'authentification est gérée par PAM dont la logique se configure dans le répertoire /etc/pam.d.

On y trouve notamment /etc/pam.d/passwd

Ce fichier inclut à son tour le fichier /etc/pam.d/system-auth, lequel indique que le traitement du password est géré notamment par pam_passwdqc.so

2. En jetant un coup d'oeil à man pam_passwdqc, on voit qu'il se décrit comme "Password quality-control PAM module". 

En français, ça se traduit par "Module PAM de contrôle de la qualité des mots de passe". 

Bingo !  :Smile: 

3. man pam_passwdqc nous indique également que ce module peut être invoqué avec une série d'options qu'on peut par ailleurs stocker dans un fichier de configuration, passé avec l'option "config=". 

Et en effet, le fichier sys-auth ci-dessus nous renseigne "config=/etc/security/passwdqc.conf"

On nous dit également que la liste des options utilisables est décrite dans man 5 passwdqc.conf

4. Dans /etc/security/passwdqc.conf, on découvre en particulier la ligne "enforce=everyone".

man 5 passwdqc.conf nous apprend que cette option précise quels utilisateurs sont soumis aux règles définies par ailleurs (nbre caractères, chiffres, majuscules etc.).

"everyone" signifie que tous les utilisateurs (y compris root) doivent respecter les règles.

Les autres paramètres lèvent les contraintes, soit pour tous les utilisateurs (none), soit uniquement pour root (users)

Evidemment, plutôt que de contourner les contraintes, on peut également utiliser les autres options de pam_passwdqc pour fixer d'autres règles ...

----------

## pti-rem

Merci pour ton effort de rédaction ghoti !

« y aller pas à pas » c'est vraiment très bien  :Smile: 

Si mon post précédent est foireux, autant me le dire.

« Évidemment » plutôt que de contourner les contraintes, fixer d'autres règles...

Je ne suis pas dans mon sujet alors je fais en sorte de m'en retirer.

D'après moi, il faut une sacrée conséquence pour pouvoir aider dans ce forum.

----------

## ghoti

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Si mon post précédent est foireux, autant me le dire.

 

Non, pas du tout, loin de là !  :Wink: 

Te serais-tu senti rabaissé par mon dernier post ?   :Confused: 

Je t'assure que ce n'était pas du tout mon intention !

C'est simplement qu'en relisant l'ensemble du thread, je me suis rendu compte que mon premier message n'avait pas été compris car probablemnt un peu trop concis. J'ai donc essayé d'être un peu plus pédagogue quitte à répéter certaines infos déjà mentionnées dans certains posts, y compris dans le lien que tu as donné.

 *Quote:*   

> « Évidemment » plutôt que de contourner les contraintes, fixer d'autres règles...

 

La demande initiale de davidvs était de pouvoir contourner les contraintes. 

On s'aperçoit cependant que man 5 passwdqc.conf donne non seulement la réponse à cette demande mais contient également toutes les clés pour ajuster les règles imposées aux passwords. 

davidvs pourrait trouver ça utile voire plus élégant que le contournement, d'où le "évidemment"  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

Je ne me suis senti aucunement rabaissé par ton post de qualité ghoti.

C'était juste que je n'ai pas su lire en traduisant pour vérifier de bout en bout ce que j'avais proposé.

J'ai mis en emphase « évidemment » de manière ironique mais je te donne raison si besoin était :

« man 5 passwdqc.conf (...) contient également toutes les clés pour ajuster les règles imposées aux passwords.»

J'ai été très frileux jusqu'à présent pour intervenir dans un sujet d'un autre.

Pour tout dire, je ne prends que peu de temps pour en lire.

— À la Saint Rémi, le jour gagne sur la nuit, profite bien de l'étoile qui luit !

----------

## ghoti

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Je ne me suis senti aucunement rabaissé par ton post de qualité ghoti.
> 
> C'était juste que je n'ai pas su lire en traduisant pour vérifier de bout en bout ce que j'avais proposé.

 

Ouf, tu me rassures !  :Smile: 

Concernant les traductions, je trouve l'extension "ImTranslator" assez bien fichue. Elle peut notamment traduire une page entière d'un simple click, en gardant la mise en page d'origine.

Ou alors, afficher dans une bulle la traduction d'une phrase sélectionnée. 

Ou encore, comparer les traductions de différents moteurs ...

https://about.imtranslator.net/add-ons/  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai été très frileux jusqu'à présent pour intervenir dans un sujet d'un autre.

 

Surtout, ne sois pas frileux ! 

Depuis le temps que tu fréquentes ce forum, tu as largement dépassé le stade du newbie   :Laughing: 

Rappelle-toi tes débuts et tout ce que tu as appris depuis. Maintenant, beaucoup de choses te paraissent évidentes mais garde à l'esprit qu'elles sont souvent encore nébuleuses pour celui qui vient juste de débarquer chez le manchot ...

Le partage, c'est l'essence même du forum !   :Wink: 

----------

## davidvs

Un grand merci à vous d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre et de développer  :Wink: 

Agréable de voir une communauté toujours prête à aider et surtout expliquer.

Bien cordialement à tous

----------

